# Godzilla being aggresive and bad shed



## chitodadon (Dec 1, 2012)

I noticed Godzilla appetite is growing and he is more aggresive but maybe im wrong he has been trying to get out and also he runsvto my hand when I open the tank but I move my hand before he gets to hit because im not sure if he is going to bite also he is in a bad shed its like when he finishes his body shed he starts shedding again but im still having a hard time his humidity is 80% and I soak him every other day plus I put olive oil on him wat can I do i want this shed off please help and I dont want him to be aggresive also

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## SomethingTegu (Dec 2, 2012)

Olive oil didn't work that well for my tegu's really stuck tail shed. I used petroleum jelly recently after a 20 minute soak in warm water and it worked. I took him out of the bath and right away I applied the petroleum to his tail. Then I put him back in his enclosure, waited about an hour, and started picking at his tail. To my surprise it came off a lot easier, but the end of his tail is a bit harder so it will take more soaks+rub downs I think. I read a lot of threads about tegu shed problems recently and two things that seem to work better than oil is KY Jelly and petroleum Jelly.


----------



## james.w (Dec 2, 2012)

The tail is typically the last part to shed, so if he is starting to shed soon after he finishes it would be normal for the tail to still have shed on it.


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 2, 2012)

Also Godzilla has been trying to get out of his tank everyday boy is he strong I caught him pushing up the top of the tank today

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Dec 2, 2012)

How big is he and what size enclosure is he in?


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 2, 2012)

He is 26" I got him in a 55 gallon high tank wat he does is climv on top of his basking spot bricks and pushes to get out but I u guess he just wants attention and to look for food

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Dec 2, 2012)

He probably wants an enclosure that is the proper size for him.


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 2, 2012)

He only does it when he is hungry or wants out for atention im geting is enclosure made by February or march

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Dec 2, 2012)

If he doesn't hibernate that enclosure is going to be way to small in February/March.


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 2, 2012)

Kirby is already in his vision cage and he's only a inch longer than Godzilla bud

Edit sorry measured today 2 inches bigger


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 2, 2012)

I kniw I know im working on getting his 6ft enclosure built

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Dec 2, 2012)

A 6' isn't going to be big enough.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 2, 2012)

^^ Always a fun debate but I would say it depends on a lot of factors whether it's big enough or not. However, he needs a bigger cage already, by February he will be quite a bit bigger and you should really get on that.


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 2, 2012)

What about like a 6x6x4 (I have a 8foot) but just curious


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 2, 2012)

I think it'd work fine.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 2, 2012)

Doubt he'll last in a 55 gallon till February or March let alone January if he doesn't hibernate. Already seems like it's too small.


----------



## james.w (Dec 2, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> ^^ Always a fun debate but I would say it depends on a lot of factors whether it's big enough or not. However, he needs a bigger cage already, by February he will be quite a bit bigger and you should really get on that.



Yes, there are several factors, but one being not knowing the full grown size, why build a 6' and than need a 8'. Just build a 8' now and if he only gets to 3-3.5' he will have some extra space.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes, however since he already is having issues providing a 6 foot I don't know how realistic 8 feet is.


----------



## james.w (Dec 2, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Yes, however since he already is having issues providing a 6 foot I don't know how realistic 8 feet is.



True, some people just need to stick to bearded dragons and leopard geckos.


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 2, 2012)

james.w said:


> TegusRawsome80 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, however since he already is having issues providing a 6 foot I don't know how realistic 8 feet is.
> ...



I agree


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 2, 2012)

I can get it made its the damn hurricane and everyone in my famiky dieing and stuff thats messing my funds up a lot

from Samsung Galaxy S3


Wat size would u say is the best

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Dec 2, 2012)

Minimum 8*4*3 is what I would go with, and have it done in less than a month.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 2, 2012)

I wouldn't say that's the minimum cage size but I would say it'd provide quite a lot of space and your tegu would be happy in it!


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 2, 2012)

I wish I coukd do it in a month bit hurricane sandy messed me up in ny so im gettong back on mybfeet now 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Dec 2, 2012)

For a potentially 4'+ lizard 8*4*3 should definitely be considered minimum.


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 2, 2012)

I will get the 8' but in a month I cant, not til march because i am fixing my apartment up and Christmas shopping for my wife and kids I have a lot of damage from hurricane sandy thats y im behind

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Dec 2, 2012)

How old is your Gu? I do know that most of them go thru the ruff teen yrs where they do tend to get grumpy. they do grow out of it. midgard went thru the same thing he was aggressive and always charging at me, it was like an over night thing one day he was sweet then the next a terrible teenager. He grew out of it. But I do agree his cage is too small and a new enclosure is needed before long. Midgard is now in a 8x4x4 with tons of free roam time!


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 2, 2012)

So you have a 26 inch lizard that could easily hit 3+ feet by the time you're ready to give him a new cage and he's in a 55 gallon right now. I would be making every effort if I were you because that is honestly not humane in my opinion. I understand stuff happens but it's really not fair to the tegu to be so cramped.


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 2, 2012)

I know its wrong and I feel bad so in trying to get it together asap but damn I got a hok in my wall to the outside plus 3 kids and a wife

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Dec 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your house and the troubles you had during Sandy. I am very glad everyone is safe. I understand the financial problems. You can always looks for building supplies at places like re due places and habit for humanity places...We did that once for a temp tank for my black nose when we first got her... spent 50 dollars for a good size tank till we could afford something bigger and better


----------

